# Separating Shop Vac Hoses/Accessories



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Shop Vac Hoses and accessories, especially over time, stick together, many times requiring me (in my old age) to use a vice, hammer, chisel, etc. to get them apart. Easy solution right?........just lubricate them. But will they then come apart when I do not want them to?

Before I just guess at what product or technique to use, I would like to hear how others remedy this. 

Thanks much!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never had the problem. I just do not jam together too tightly when I assemble. I also do not leave them assembled for long periods. I take everything apart after use.


Also, when taking apart use a rocking motion.



George


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

I am trying to do little things that will make my life easier. I do not want to disassemble hoses etc. unless there is no alternative. At this point most of the components will stick together over time.

Someone in another forum suggested roughing up the connections with large grit sandpaper. Says it works for hm.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

My shop vac is a 16 gallon Craftsman, 35 years old. I still use the original hose and accessories, and have the same problem. Getting the tubes and fittings apart is a pain. I just fight and wiggle and twist and fight some more until they come apart. I am careful to avoid pressing them together too hard, but they still grab and bind and stick.

My thanks to the OP for creating this thread. I am curious to learn a good solution, too.


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Tool A!

I have the exact same vac, and mine is at least 35 yrs old too!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

tperk100 said:


> Tool A! I have the exact same vac, and mine is at least 35 yrs old too!


I bought mine somewhere in 1979-1981. It just keeps running. I use it as my dust collector, connecting it to each tool in turn. When I am done, I use it to vacuum the tools and work area. 

Do you have difficulty taking the tubes and hoses apart, even if gently assembled?


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes. Gonna fix it someway. Will post when I do.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I figure they stick together because of fine particles of dirt in them acting like an abrasive. If you really need to get them apart water will help.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I take a mallet and give them a whack or two to break them apart. Just don't overdo the whacking. LOL


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

my shop vac (16 gallon Craftsman) is only a 25 yr old youngster and very hard to get the hose apart or they fall apart using the floor attachments
thought about waxing them, just never got around to it


----------



## kalopsia (Dec 17, 2018)

My friend uses baby powder, equate brand from Walmart because it’s cheap. Maybe lightly dust the connections prior to connecting, and twist together/apart. 

Works well to reduce friction when running a lot of linear BF on a table saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scrappile (Jun 11, 2019)

You need to fool them. Notice how it is hard to get them apart when you want to, but they fall apart when you don't want them to?? I turn mine on, start acting like I'm going to vacuum the floor, and walla, the pipe and vacuum tool will easily fall apart!! I turn my back to the vacuum, smile, say a quiet "got ya" pick up the parts and put them away... When the vacuum gets it figured out,,, I buy a new one.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

See the photo of my Craftsman shop vac, above. 

I tried cornstarch baby powder on it yesterday afternoon. I applied a generous amount, spreading it around the inside or outside of each fitting as appropriate. The baby powder made a dry, dusty film on each fitting. 

Baby powder worked well on the fitting between the flexible soft plastic hose and the hard plastic tube. We will see how long it lasts. Baby powder did not help between the hard plastic tubes themselves. They are just as difficult to take apart with or without the baby powder. 

I also have the same problems as @Scrappile, where the parts frustratingly fall apart as I vacuum the sawdust from the patio, but they are stuck tightly together when it is time to disassemble them and put them away. 

Sometimes I wonder how much of my shop time gets redirected by the shop elves for their personal amusement. :-(


----------



## tperk100 (Aug 19, 2018)

tperk100 said:


> Shop Vac Hoses and accessories, especially over time, stick together, many times requiring me (in my old age) to use a vice, hammer, chisel, etc. to get them apart. Easy solution right?........just lubricate them. But will they then come apart when I do not want them to?
> 
> Before I just guess at what product or technique to use, I would like to hear how others remedy this.


I have asked the same question in at least 12 different forums, big box stores & shop vac supplier websites, etc. I have received many comments and suggestions like those here, but there seems to be no consistent, working really well, no tool required solution. I am going to experiment with some of the suggestions, starting with a dry lubricant.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some are easier than others.....*

I've foundthat the extension tubes get tighter as you push it across the floor. I always use a slight twist when assembling them, and a twist to take them apart. I can't recall ever having to whack them apart with a mallet, but if I did have to use that technique, I'll make a wood "C" shape slip block to whack on rather than the plastic edge. High pressure air blown at the intersect also separates stuff that's stuck together. Wax would probably help on a stubborn set of accessories. A fine wet dry paper will remove any imbedded particles that tend to hold them together, about 320 or so. Wrap the paper around the male end one turn and gently sand into the female part to clean that up. Silicone would also be a good parting agent. 



I don't know if age makes the plastic more sticky, but that could be part of the problem.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Flood the joint with water. Comes apart, doesn’t get gummy like lubricants, and the parts were made to get wet. No sanding or otherwise screwing around.

Only downside is you need to let the parts dry before using on non-wet surfaces so dirt doesn’t turn to mud and stick.


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## FitzME (Mar 21, 2021)

Soak in hot water for about five minutes and they should come apart.


----------

